# DirecTV RC64RB IR/RF Remote Control work with dishnetwork vip222k hd single receiver



## hp123 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,


i have Direct TV RC64RB IR/RF Remote Control ...rf antenna


can i make it work with dishnetwork vip222k hd single receiver ?as rf capable since this remote only IR capable at this time

any idea.

thanks
hp


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No codes in the ROM for Dish receivers.


----------

